
Even moderate drinking can damage the brain, claim researchers - Paul_S
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/jun/06/even-moderate-drinking-can-damage-the-brain-claim-researchers
======
CarolineW
It will be ignored. There is so much investment - financial and emotional - in
the alcohol industry, that this study will be smeared, discredited, and
buried, within months.

